# Suche GSM-Modem für Fernwartung per CSD und für Einsatz in VM



## DaniD (26 März 2014)

Hallo @ all,

ich  bin auf der Suche nach einem zuverlässigen GSM-Modem, über das ich  unter VM-Ware eine Wählverbindung zu einer entfernten Anlage aufbauen  kann. Es geht also um das ganz alte CSD-Verfahren mit 9600 bps,  Ansteuerung mit At-Befehlen und transparente Übertragung.

Am  zuverlässigsten haben sich bei mir uralte Modems mit serieller  Schnittstelle (RS232) erwiesen. Diese sind bekanntlich äußerst rar  heutzutage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kennt  jemand ein GSM-Modem mit USB oder mit RS232 und USB, das in virtueller  Umgebung gut funktioniert? Habe zwar viel versprechende Kandidaten  gefunden, aber ob die den Zweck erfüllen, weiß ich ja nicht.

Optimal wäre ein handliches Gerät für die Laptop-Tasche, wie früher das TC35...

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## PN/DP (26 März 2014)

Spontan würde ich sagen, nimm ein gebrauchtes Siemens-Handy (z.B. M65) als Modem.
Die kann man per USB oder RS232 oder Infrarot ans Notebook koppeln.
Doch ob das in einer VM funktioniert???

Harald


----------



## vollmi (26 März 2014)

DaniD schrieb:


> Am  zuverlässigsten haben sich bei mir uralte Modems mit serieller  Schnittstelle (RS232) erwiesen. Diese sind bekanntlich äußerst rar  heutzutage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider nicht per USB aber ich nutze genau für solche Zwecke das TC65T. Klein Handlich und bis jetzt ist mir nicht aufgefallen dass der Befehlsvorrat anders wäre als beim TC35i das ich zuvor nutzte.

mfG René


----------



## DaniD (27 März 2014)

Hallo Harald,

danke für deine Antwort.
Mit einem Handy mache ich das derzeit schon: Ich kopple mein Nokia N73 über Bluetooth mit dem Laptop, starte die VM und rufe von da aus die Anlage an. Funzt problemlos.
Aber das Handx ist 7 Jahre alt. Was ist, wenn es mal aussteigt. Deshalb soll ich ein neues bekommen, nur die neuen Dinger haben so etwas nicht mehr on Board.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## DaniD (27 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Leider nicht per USB aber ich nutze genau für solche Zwecke das TC65T. Klein Handlich und bis jetzt ist mir nicht aufgefallen dass der Befehlsvorrat anders wäre als beim TC35i das ich zuvor nutzte.
> 
> mfG René



Hallo René,

danke für deinen Beitrag.
Das TC65 hatte ich auch im Visier, nur die RS232 hält mich noch ab.
 Natürlich habe ich USB-RS232-Adapter. Leider greift sich mein Test-Analogmodem die darüber erschaffene COM-Schnittstelle. Danach kann diese nicht mehr anders genutzt werden, es sei denn, man deaktviert das Modem ud startet neu. Das würde ich gern umgehen, indem ich ein GSM-Modem mit USB anschließe.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## OWLer (29 März 2014)

Also ich habe immer das Helmholz SSW7-TS PRO GSM genutzt. Allerdings über 232 es hat aber auch eine USB Anschluss
Grüße Owler


----------



## DaniD (30 März 2014)

OWLer schrieb:


> Also ich habe immer das Helmholz SSW7-TS PRO GSM genutzt. Allerdings über 232 es hat aber auch eine USB Anschluss
> Grüße Owler



Hallo Owler,
danke für den Tipp.
Habe mir dieses Teil gerade angesehen. Ist es nicht so, dass es den Part auf der Seite der Anlage (S7-SPS) übernimmt?
Ich suche ein Modem für das "andere Ende", also auf der Seite des Notebooks.
Ich habe übrigens auch nicht zwingend eine S7 in der Anlage...
VG
Daniel


----------



## OWLer (30 März 2014)

Das Gerät hat 3 Modis über einen Schiebeschalter einstellbar:

1 TS wie ein normaler TS Adapter zu dem Verbindung am AG Aufbau
2 Modem er fungiert also als Modem an dem PC und nicht am AG
3 als Programmieradapter MPI / Profibus

Wenn du es mal zum testen haben willst habe hier eins ohne Simkarte

Grüße
Owler


----------



## DaniD (31 März 2014)

Hallo Owler,

in diesem Fall könnte es funktionieren. 
Ich werde das im Auge behalten und den Hersteller kontaktieren.
Vielleciht kann er ja 'was zur Funktion unter VM sagen.
Danke für den Tipp.

VG
Daniel


----------

